# My first's Betta passing



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a few minutes ago I found Midnight dead at the bottom of the tank. I've been noticing for days his fins are cut up and he wasn't eating, but I didn't know what was wrong with him.

RIP Midnight..


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow I feel so sad.. I dont know what went wrong


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That sucks. =(


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

Is there maybe a reason why he wasn't eating?

Should I wash out my tank before I get a new one, IF I do?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't know. But yes, just rinse it out a few times with really hot water. NEVER use soap!


----------

